# Hario dripper and stand



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking at buying a Hario #2 dripper and Hario #2 server to use as my introduction into brewed coffee.

However, on Amazon someone in a review mentioned that these do not fit together? Has anyone else come across this?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> I am looking at buying a Hario #2 dripper and Hario #2 server to use as my introduction into brewed coffee.
> 
> However, on Amazon someone in a review mentioned that these do not fit together? Has anyone else come across this?
> 
> Thanks for any help...


Can you provide the a Amazon link.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Range-Server-600ml-Clear/dp/B000P4931S/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=21DABJ6BTJ24G&coliid=I1CJXN989197Y7

Review given:

4.0 out of 5 stars *Thoughtfully designed* 23 July 2012

By Jomy V. Muttathil - *Published on Amazon.com*

*Amazon Verified Purchase*

I've been using this for about 2 months now and I am thoroughly enjoying it. Although it looks fragile, I haven't had any issues with chipping or cracking so far. The product description states that "The lid serves as a stand for the dripper." My only gripe is that my #2 dripper doesn't fit inside the lid. You would think logically that the #2 dripper would fit the #2 server. Apparently it can be used as a stand for the #1 dripper. I wish the product description was more specific in this regard.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's also worth a look at the Hario Drip Decanter which is a V60 02 that fits inside the neck of the decanter and costs around £20 from Amazon I bought one a couple of weeks ago and love it.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I boight the 02 range server from amazon but think from amazon as sure I chose free supersaver delivery. Fits my 02 dripper fine!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> I am looking at buying a Hario #2 dripper and Hario #2 server to use as my introduction into brewed coffee.
> 
> However, on Amazon someone in a review mentioned that these do not fit together? Has anyone else come across this?
> 
> Thanks for any help...


Thanks for putting up the link, Shaun. I have the decanter jug in question plus a ceramic Hario x2 dripper. The dripper sits on the jug fine. The decanter is made of borosilicate glass - designed to take thermal shock better than ordinary glass. Looks fragile but is tougher than it looks. Dripper and decanter are made for each other.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

So just to clairfy - if I order the Hario #2 range server (not the decanter) - the Hario #2 ceramic dripper will fit in the top of this directly when brewing?

I am just unclear why the review said it wouldnt?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> So just to clairfy - if I order the Hario #2 range server (not the decanter) - the Hario #2 ceramic dripper will fit in the top of this directly when brewing?
> 
> I am just unclear why the review said it wouldnt?


Checked mine - x2 dripper definitely sits on top of the x2 ranger server. Dripper has a protruding lip which sits inside top of the server which prevents it slipping off.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're welcome. Are you planning to use scales to weigh your brew weight? If you have a set of kitchen digital scales, sit the dripper and server on them whilst making your V60.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I am planning on getting the following as my introduction into brewed coffee:

Hausgrind manual grinder (currently on order)

Hario drip scales

Hario V60 #2 Dripper

Hario V60 #2 Range Server

Hario Buono kettle

Looking forward to the experimentation as I currently have an Aeropress so once I have this I will be set I think brewed coffee wise


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

shaunlawler said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Range-Server-600ml-Clear/dp/B000P4931S/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=21DABJ6BTJ24G&coliid=I1CJXN989197Y7
> 
> Review given:
> 
> ...


This reviewer is talking about the lid supplied with the range server, not the server itself. The lid looks like an inverted top hat with a silicone seal to achieve a snug push fit into the server. The base of the dripper sits into the inverted top hat to stop errant drips getting on your counter top.

It's a cute idea but it's actually not that practical. When I am finished a brew I remove the brewer and place the top on the server. It helps retain the heat and allows you to still decant the brew. I have no desire to use the lid as a stand for the brewer!

Your planned set up sounds like a good one. Looks like you are impressed by the Hario stuff! Have you thought about a Kalita Wave 185 to pair up with the Hario range server? In my humble opinion, it is so much easier to get a great extraction from a Wave than it is a V60.

Anyway, let us know how you get on with your new set up.


----------

